# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  Try this Doodle God/Alchemy clone!

## personjerry

Hi guys, I was bored and felt like I needed to accomplish something by the end of this summer so I made a text-based version of the Doodle God (iPhone) or Alchemy (Android) games today.

The game is called Initiation (yeah the name is a long story, no going to bother to explain).

It's not quite finished yet I guess but it does have text files open to anyone who wants to add their own items and combinations (combos.txt and items.txt).

The next steps are to remove some of the CONS below




> PROS:
> -Very, very small files (the GPL several times longer than the source).
> -Free (as in beer)
> -Free (as in open source)
> -Easy to add new items and combinations
> -Small game, easy to port as it uses ONLY the standard library
> 
> CONS:
> -No saving (however you could go into the items.txt and do "saving" by turning items you've found to start active)
> ...


It's a .zip file with the code and a i686 executable. Mirrors:

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?w3m1drj1y1ouo4x

http://www.filefront.com/17268980/Initiation.zip

http://www.badongo.com/file/24057504

Opinions?

----------

